# Windows 7 Bluescreen | Fehler 1031



## Raz3r (27. Dezember 2010)

Nabend,

ich hab jetzt innerhalb 1 Woche 2x den selben Bluescreen bekommen.

Das hat Windoof mir als Meldung gegeben "als der PC nach unerwartetem runterfahren wieder ausgeführt wird." -.-


```
Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.4
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    3b
  BCP1:    00000000C0000005
  BCP2:    FFFFF88004902817
  BCP3:    FFFFF88008816900
  BCP4:    0000000000000000
  OS Version:    6_1_7600
  Service Pack:    0_0
  Product:    256_1
```
Meine Systemdaten stehen hier detailgenau aufgelistet. Rechner ist auch nicht übertraktet oder sonstiges. Hardware wurde auch keine ausgetauscht oder neu eingebaut.

sysProfile: ID: 133943 - Ghost

Kann es sein das es an dem neuen ATI Grafikkartentreiber liegt? Hab Version 10.12
Der Fehler trat erst nach dem Update auf.

Windoof-Updates halte ich immer auf dem aktuellsten stand.

EDIT: Habe mal den BlueScreen Viewer geladen und gestartet. Nur wie kann ich den Code hier posten?
2 Dateien sind bei mir rot makiert.

EDIT2: Hier ist der Log vom BS-Viewer:

```
==================================================
Dump File         : 122710-19718-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 27.12.2010 17:51:33
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1       : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff880`04902817
Parameter 3       : fffff880`08816900
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : atikmdag.sys
Caused By Address : atikmdag.sys+90817
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\122710-19718-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 275.696
==================================================
```
Die Dateien atikmdag.sys90871 und die Datei ntoskrnl.exe6fca9 sind bei mir rot makiert.

Freue mich über jede Antwort.


mfg
Raz3r


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Dezember 2010)

> SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION 0x0000003b; 00000000`c0000005



Hier ist eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung aufgetreten.
Speicher i.d.S. kann RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache oder HDD sein.



> atikmdag.sys



Würde jetzt zunächst auf ein Problem mit dem VRAM hindeuten.
Lasse einmal Furmark laufen, ob das System 10 - 20min damit stabil läuft. Behalte aber die Temperatur im Auge.

Mache bitte auch noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, Memory und SPD).

Da die Probleme auch gerne vom RAM verursacht werden, überprüfe den bitte noch mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler.

System ist nicht übertaktet?


----------



## RedBrain (27. Dezember 2010)

Habe auch ein Problem wie genau bei dir.
*
Ich habe nur 1 Bug in Catalyst 10.12 entdeckt.*
Der Monitor wird nicht richtig ins Schlaf gesetzt (Energiesparmodus) und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Die Tasten reagieren nicht. Nach Neustart ist eine Meldung zu sehen, dass der Rechner unerwartet heruntergefahren wurde.
*
Lösung:* Energiesparplan -> Bildschirm ausschalten auf Niemals einstellen oder ältere Treiber nehmen.

Probiere es aus.


----------



## Raz3r (28. Dezember 2010)

Also der Bildschirm war auch im Energiesparmodus. In den Zustand setzt er sich nach 10min. hab jetzt den 10.11er gestern nochmal installiert allerdings war dort nit das ccc dabei. 

Furmark und Screens werd ich trotzdem mal machen.

Bei mir hatte gestern die Maustaste iwie manchmal nit geklickt. 
Nach dem bs gings wieder.

Hoffe es liegt nur am Treiber.

EDIT: System ist und wurde noch nie übertaktet. Ist alles Orginalzustand.

Bilder folgen gegen Mittag.

EDIT2: Also ich bin gerade vom Arzt gekommen, hatte den PC im Energiesparmodus, Rechnerlüfter liefen nicht sondern war komplett aus (wenn man dann ne Taste drückt kommt direkt der Anmeldebildschirm)
hab dort meine Daten eingegeben und dann ist der Bildschirm vom Standby-Modus in Betriebsmodus gewechselt und er ist neugestartet OHNE Bluescreen Error.

So allerdings kam wieder die Meldung "Rechner wird nach unerwartetem herunterfahren wieder ausgeführt" -.-

BS Viewer zeigte mir diesmal ne andere Meldung:


```
==================================================
Dump File         : 122810-23571-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 28.12.2010 11:00:14
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1       : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff880`050ac208
Parameter 3       : fffff880`08e25090
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+3f208
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\122810-23571-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 275.696
==================================================
```
Ich werd jetzt mal den Furmark durchlaufen lassen und die Screens vom CPU-Z posten.

Also ich hab FurMark mal laufen lassen nur wann ist der Vorgang beendet?
Höher wie 70°C komm ich nicht. War der Stabilitätstest.

EDIT3: Bilder vom CPU-Z wurden hinzugefügt, Memtest86 läuft gerade.

EDIT4: @RedBrain: Es war wie du gesagt hast, hatte Glück diesmal Live dabei zu sein. Also ich klickte, PC sprang an, Bildschirm ging in den Betriebsmodus (dann ist die Lampe grün, im Standby ist die orange) dann blieb der Bildschirm schwarz und er startete neu. Eine Meldung kam keine wie du gesagt hast und dann halt die Meldung. Hab aber jetzt den 10.11er Treiber drauf.
Vorher hatte ich den 10.9 als ich vor paar Tagen auf 10.12 updatete.

Memtest86 läuft noch bin bei 95% ohne Errors. Ich poste wenn er bei 100% ist.

EDIT5: Also der Memtest ist bei 100.3% o.O Wie weit geht der? Bis jetzt habe ich 0 Errors. 
Im ATI-Forum hatte auch jemand mit dem 10.11er das Bluescreenproblem, da die Treiber auch für die HD6000er Reihe sind.
Beim Treiber 10.10 soll noch alles beim Alten sein.
Werde den mal aufspielen und gucken ob der dann immer noch nen Bluescreen bekommt.
Energiesparmodus ist jetzt off.


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Dezember 2010)

Lasse die Memtest Prüfung ca. 3-4 Std. laufen.

Kommen danach keine Fehler, stelle die Command Rate der RAM im Bios auf 2T.
Sollte es damit nicht besser werden, erhöhe die RAM Spannung auf 1,55 - 1,65V (stufenweise um 0,05V erhöhen und testen).


----------



## Raz3r (28. Dezember 2010)

Wenn keine Fehler kommen, warum soll ich dann die Spannung erhöhen?

In nem anderen Forum hat jemand geschrieben der die selbe Karte hat wie ich das es mit dem 10.12 Treiber bei vielen nen Bluescreen kommt.

Beim 10.10 gibts den nicht da mit dem noch nicht die HD6000er Karten raus waren.

Wie sind denn die Werte der CPU-Z Screens? Ok?


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Dezember 2010)

> Wenn keine Fehler kommen, warum soll ich dann die Spannung erhöhen?



War von mir ungenügend ausgedrückt.
Gemeint war, wenn bei Memtest keine Fehler angezeigt werden, aber immer noch Bluescreens auftreten.
Wenn mit dem 10.11er Treiber keine Fehler mehr kommen, natürlich alles so lassen.

Die CPU-Z Screens, bzw. die eingestellten Timings sehen gut aus. 
Sollte es aber -trotz des 10.11 Treibers- nach wie vor zu Bluescreens kommen, würde ich die 2T Command Rate testen, da es mit 1T oftmals zu Problemen kommt.


----------

